# Fedele:"Sarri al Milan. Nessun dubbio".



## admin (1 Maggio 2018)

Enrico Fedele, ex agente in particolare dei fratelli Cannavaro, non ha dubbi sul futuro di Maurizio Sarri. Ecco le dichiarazioni, a 7Gold:"Sarri? Niente Chelsea per lui. Andrà al Milan. Non ci sono dubbi. Ma non è una notizia nuova. E' un un'indiscrezione di due mesi fa, e sono convinto che andrà così".
*
La Stampa: Sarri e il Napoli sono arrivati al capolinea. Chelsea o Milan nel futuro del tecnico. Sarri pensa al club rossonero, dove dovrebbe finire Giuntoli, attuale DS del Napoli. L'allenatore del Milan, si sa, è Gattuso ma un cambio di panchina non è impossibile. Ed attenzione alla situazione dell'Inter, dove Spalletti potrebbe saltare senza Champions.*


----------



## Dumbaghi (1 Maggio 2018)

Ma magari, altro pianeta rispetto a tutti gli altri che allenano in Italia


----------



## Moffus98 (1 Maggio 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Enrico Fedele, ex agente in particolare dei fratelli Cannavaro non ha dubbi sul futuro di Maurizio Sarri. Ecco le dichiarazioni, a 7Gold:"Sarri? Niente Chelsea per lui. Andrà al Milan. Non ci sono dubbi. Ma non è una notizia nuova. E' un un'indiscrezione di due mesi fa, e sono convinto che andrà così".



Speriamo sia una notizia vera, ma ne dubito fortemente. Questi sono riusciti a rinnovare il contratto a Gattuso per 3 anni.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (1 Maggio 2018)

Magari... Sarri - credo! - dovrebbe bastare per la qualificazione in Champions, anche se temo qualche feticcio, tipo Rui, Hysaj o Callejòn.


----------



## Roten1896 (1 Maggio 2018)

Ciao core


----------



## admin (1 Maggio 2018)

Non mi piace, non è il tip di allenatore che amo, ma credo che con Sarri in Champions ci torneremmo. Forse.


----------



## __king george__ (1 Maggio 2018)

sto pregando in tutte le lingue del mondo sia vero...qualcuno sa il vietnamita per caso?


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (1 Maggio 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Enrico Fedele, ex agente in particolare dei fratelli Cannavaro, non ha dubbi sul futuro di Maurizio Sarri. Ecco le dichiarazioni, a 7Gold:"Sarri? Niente Chelsea per lui. Andrà al Milan. Non ci sono dubbi. Ma non è una notizia nuova. E' un un'indiscrezione di due mesi fa, e sono convinto che andrà così".



Mi dispiacerebbe per Gattuso 
ma se devo dare dei nomi per il post Rino:
- Sarri parlerà da provincialotto alcune volte dicendo cose vere poco apprezzate 
ma fa giocare benissimo la proprio squadra.. gli da un'identità che è impossibile non notare 
- S.Inzaghi: anche lui fa un gioco molto bello.. portato all'attacco. il bel gioco deve essere rossonero


----------



## __king george__ (1 Maggio 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Non mi piace, non è il tip di allenatore che amo, ma credo che con Sarri in Champions ci torneremmo. Forse.



tranqui...se verrà lo amerai..fidati...


----------



## Willy Wonka (1 Maggio 2018)

__king george__ ha scritto:


> tranqui...se verrà lo amerai..fidati...



Speriamo quanto meno si metta un completo e la smetta con pianti e uscite omofobe o strampalate, anche se dubito che a 60 anni cambi registro.


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (1 Maggio 2018)

Willy Wonka ha scritto:


> Speriamo quanto meno si metta un completo e la smetta con pianti e uscite omofobe o strampalate, anche se dubito che a 60 anni cambi registro.



x me la Tuta non è un problema 
il Calcio è uno sport mica una sfilata di moda..

tanto poi fanno lo spogliarello in panchina xkè accaldati 
con lanci di giacche ecc. ecc. 
quindi parlare di classe o immagine non vale nemmeno la pena.


----------



## Willy Wonka (1 Maggio 2018)

Crazy rossonero 90 ha scritto:


> x me la Tuta non è un problema
> il Calcio è uno sport mica una sfilata di moda..
> 
> tanto poi fanno lo spogliarello in panchina xkè accaldati
> ...



Ci mancherebbe, ognuno ha la sua idea. Io come allenatore della mia squadra vorrei sempre una figura integerrima e mai sopra le righe, sia nei modi di fare, che nei comportamenti, che nelle dichiarazioni che nell'immagine che da di sé e di conseguenza di noi.


----------



## enigmistic02 (1 Maggio 2018)

Avanti con Rino


----------



## Dumbaghi (1 Maggio 2018)

Willy Wonka ha scritto:


> Speriamo quanto meno si metta un completo e la smetta con pianti e uscite omofobe o strampalate, anche se dubito che a 60 anni cambi registro.



Io sono un tipo strano, mi basta che vinca le partite


----------



## Activia01 (1 Maggio 2018)

Non avrebbe avuto senso rinnovare a Gattuso se avessero già deciso due mesi fa


----------



## Willy Wonka (1 Maggio 2018)

Dumbaghi ha scritto:


> Io sono un tipo strano, mi basta che vinca le partite



Io no, sennò tiferei Juventus


----------



## Ruuddil23 (1 Maggio 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Enrico Fedele, ex agente in particolare dei fratelli Cannavaro, non ha dubbi sul futuro di Maurizio Sarri. Ecco le dichiarazioni, a 7Gold:"Sarri? Niente Chelsea per lui. Andrà al Milan. Non ci sono dubbi. Ma non è una notizia nuova. E' un un'indiscrezione di due mesi fa, e sono convinto che andrà così".





Admin ha scritto:


> Non mi piace, non è il tip di allenatore che amo, ma credo che con Sarri in Champions ci torneremmo. Forse.



Non è un vincente però penso che per il piazzamento sia una garanzia o quasi. Discorso molto simile a quello che facevamo per Spalletti l'anno scorso: ora l'Inter magari non ce la farà ma con tutte le schizofrenie tipiche del loro ambiente almeno se la sta giocando fino alla fine. E Sarri in ogni caso ha dimostrato in questi anni di essere molto più bravo di Spalletti, soprattutto nel dare identità alla squadra; ma anche nei cambi, fa sempre gli stessi ruolo per ruolo ma da lui non mi aspetterei mai degli scempi come quello fatto da Spalletti sabato sera, nemmeno in casi d'emergenza. 

Detto questo, credo poco a questa indiscrezione: il duo Mirabelli-Gattuso è blindato dopo il rinnovo triennale del tecnico.


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (1 Maggio 2018)

Willy Wonka ha scritto:


> Io no, sennò tiferei Juventus



bella questa 

nel mio caso xo mi piace vincerle onestamente


----------



## Igor91 (1 Maggio 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Enrico Fedele, ex agente in particolare dei fratelli Cannavaro, non ha dubbi sul futuro di Maurizio Sarri. Ecco le dichiarazioni, a 7Gold:"Sarri? Niente Chelsea per lui. Andrà al Milan. Non ci sono dubbi. Ma non è una notizia nuova. E' un un'indiscrezione di due mesi fa, e sono convinto che andrà così".



Amo Gennaro Gattuso... e lo terrei comunque in società.. Ma Sarri è Sarri... MAGARI!


----------



## Pitermilanista (1 Maggio 2018)

Willy Wonka ha scritto:


> Ci mancherebbe, ognuno ha la sua idea. Io come allenatore della mia squadra vorrei sempre una figura integerrima e mai sopra le righe, sia nei modi di fare, che nei comportamenti, che nelle dichiarazioni che nell'immagine che da di sé e di conseguenza di noi.



Uno dei più grandi Milanisti di sempre, il Barone, era solito andare in panchina indossando un piumino e la tuta societaria.
In compenso Montella si vestiva con giacca, cravatta, sciarpetta di cachemire e orologio da 10.000 euro.

Passiamo oltre.


----------



## Tifo'o (1 Maggio 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Enrico Fedele, ex agente in particolare dei fratelli Cannavaro, non ha dubbi sul futuro di Maurizio Sarri. Ecco le dichiarazioni, a 7Gold:"Sarri? Niente Chelsea per lui. Andrà al Milan. Non ci sono dubbi. Ma non è una notizia nuova. E' un un'indiscrezione di due mesi fa, e sono convinto che andrà così".



Non vinceremo nulla ma se si tratta di cl è una certezza e dunque ben venga. Magari si porta pure il suo DS sarebbe ottimo.


----------



## Dumbaghi (1 Maggio 2018)

Crazy rossonero 90 ha scritto:


> bella questa
> 
> nel mio caso xo mi piace vincerle onestamente



Esatto


----------



## Teddy (1 Maggio 2018)

Sarebbe un fail clamoroso della dirigenza dopo il rinnovo triennale di Gattuso, la prova che agiscono di pancia e non di testa.


----------



## __king george__ (1 Maggio 2018)

Teddy ha scritto:


> Sarebbe un fail clamoroso della dirigenza dopo il rinnovo triennale di Gattuso, la prova che agiscono di pancia e non di testa.



in questo caso sarebbe la prima volta che farebbero bene hahahaha

comunque tanto non accadrà purtroppo...sarà una sparata di sto tizio....


----------



## MaschioAlfa (1 Maggio 2018)

Ma dai.... Rinnovo di Gattuso appena firmato!!

Fosse vero ci sarebbe anche il cambio societario.


----------



## mandraghe (1 Maggio 2018)

Arrivasse Sarri è evidente che assisteremmo anche a sconquassi nell'area dirigenziale, per cui ci credo poco.


----------



## Aron (1 Maggio 2018)

Se resta Gattuso arriva Callejon.
Se si ingaggia Sarri arriva Callejon.

Comunque vada ci aspetta Callejon 


In uno scenario in cui arrivasse Sarri, mi aspetterei di vedere al Milan (settlement agreement e budget permettendo) Callejon, Mertens, Mario Rui e Diawara, oltre a Reina a zero.
Il problema di questa campagna acquisti è che si rimarrebbe con l'annoso problema dell'assenza di due campioni in grado di trascinare la squadra (fossero anche campioni tipo l'occasione alla Pirlo a parametro zero o il Tevez di turno a prezzo conveniente o un giocatore importante venduto a prezzi accessibili tra i 30 e i 50 milioni).


----------



## hiei87 (1 Maggio 2018)

Non possiamo cannare la prossima stagione, per cui, con tutto il bene che voglio a Gattuso, se c'è la possibilità di arrivare a un allenatore da prime 4 posizioni, bisogna farlo. Sarri avrebbe ottime possibilità di portare questa rosa, più un paio di elementi funzionali per il suo gioco, tra i primi 4.
Poi, se e quando torneremo competitivi per vincere, eventualmente guarderemo altrove, ma ora come ora Sarri sarebbe oro colato.


----------



## diavoloINme (1 Maggio 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Enrico Fedele, ex agente in particolare dei fratelli Cannavaro, non ha dubbi sul futuro di Maurizio Sarri. Ecco le dichiarazioni, a 7Gold:"Sarri? Niente Chelsea per lui. Andrà al Milan. Non ci sono dubbi. Ma non è una notizia nuova. E' un un'indiscrezione di due mesi fa, e sono convinto che andrà così".



Io pagherei di tasca se sarri al milan ci portasse in champions e mi facesse ammirare un calcio pure lontano parente di quello che hanno ammirato i napoletani.
Penso sia una notizia falsa comunque, visto il rinnovo del gatto.


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (1 Maggio 2018)

Non avrebbe avuto senso rinnovare a Gattuso per 3(TRE!) anni.
Si è scelto Gattuso per il nuovo corso e si crede anche in una sua crescita oltre a quella della squadra. 
A meno di cataclismi sportivi o dirigenziali, non vedo come possano mandarlo via.


----------



## diavoloINme (1 Maggio 2018)

Una cosa però è certa : il ciclo di sarri al napoli è finito.
Se non si è vinto lo scudetto quest'anno non lo si vincerebbe nemmeno provando altri mille anni!!!
Credo poi che il patto dei big sia stato rotto da reina e a giugno si farà a gara per andare via, mediocri a parte.


----------



## __king george__ (1 Maggio 2018)

la stampa riporta:Sarri via da napoli...il futuro al Chelsea o al Milan....

mah...non voglio illudermi per ora....


----------



## diavoloINme (1 Maggio 2018)

Il calcio non è una scienza esatta ma guardando modulo e uomini del napoli e poi guardando i nostri interpreti non penso di dire un'eresia se affermo che sarri avrebbe DA NOI tutto ciò di cui necessita in termini tecnici per farci leccare i baffi in quanto a gioco.
Con due-tre acquisti chissà che creatura verrebbe poi fuori.
Mi intriga la cosa parecchio.


----------



## __king george__ (1 Maggio 2018)

__king george__ ha scritto:


> la stampa riporta:Sarri via da napoli...il futuro al Chelsea o al Milan....
> 
> mah...non voglio illudermi per ora....


La Stampa il giornale intendo


----------



## Lambro (1 Maggio 2018)

ma se ,come dice Fedele, avremmo gia' un accordo per Sarri, perchè mai avremmo rinnovato per 3 anni Gattuso 1 mese fa'?


----------



## admin (1 Maggio 2018)

*La Stampa: Sarri e il Napoli sono arrivati al capolinea. Chelsea o Milan nel futuro del tecnico. Sarri pensa al club rossonero, dove dovrebbe finire Giuntoli, attuale DS del Napoli. L'allenatore del Milan, si sa, è Gattuso ma un cambio di panchina non è impossibile. Ed attenzione alla situazione dell'Inter, dove Spalletti potrebbe saltare senza Champions. *


----------



## __king george__ (1 Maggio 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> *La Stampa: Sarri e il Napoli sono arrivati al capolinea. Chelsea o Milan nel futuro del tecnico. Sarri pensa al club rossonero, dove dovrebbe finire Giuntoli, attuale DS del Napoli. L'allenatore del Milan, si sa, è Gattuso ma un cambio di panchina non è impossibile. Ed attenzione alla situazione dell'Inter, dove Spalletti potrebbe saltare senza Champions. *



se Sarri va all'inter e noi si resta con Gattuso finisco in carcere ve lo dico in anticipo....


----------



## Pivellino (1 Maggio 2018)

Gattuso salta se salta Mirabelli.
Se vinciamo la coppa lo confermano.
Vuoi vedere che la coppa ci frega per la seconda volta?


----------



## kipstar (1 Maggio 2018)

scusate ma che senso avrebbe il triennale a Rino ?
se viene sarri va via mirabelli allora....


----------



## Tifo'o (1 Maggio 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> *La Stampa: Sarri e il Napoli sono arrivati al capolinea. Chelsea o Milan nel futuro del tecnico. Sarri pensa al club rossonero, dove dovrebbe finire Giuntoli, attuale DS del Napoli. L'allenatore del Milan, si sa, è Gattuso ma un cambio di panchina non è impossibile. Ed attenzione alla situazione dell'Inter, dove Spalletti potrebbe saltare senza Champions. *



Rinnovo senza senso di Mirabelli tra un mese ci saranno molti allenatori liberi.

Ecco che pagheremo la tassa di un incapace.


----------



## Pampu7 (1 Maggio 2018)

Il calcio di Sarri sicuramente merita ma ad oggi non ha portato a nulla, detto ciò sicuramente meglio di Gattuso e poi sinceramente quale squadra può volere Sarri? all'estero uno così manco lo vogliono, manco in nazionale può andare.Il suo raggio d'azione è limitato al campionato italiano


----------



## Pitermilanista (1 Maggio 2018)

Pivellino ha scritto:


> Gattuso salta se salta Mirabelli.
> Se vinciamo la coppa lo confermano.
> Vuoi vedere che la coppa ci frega per la seconda volta?



Se permetti, per il solo piacere di vincere la coppa Italia contro i ladri a Roma sarei disposto a presentarmi la prossima stagione con in panchina Pulcinella di ritorno da Siviglia.


----------



## koti (1 Maggio 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> *La Stampa: Sarri e il Napoli sono arrivati al capolinea. Chelsea o Milan nel futuro del tecnico. Sarri pensa al club rossonero, dove dovrebbe finire Giuntoli, attuale DS del Napoli. L'allenatore del Milan, si sa, è Gattuso ma un cambio di panchina non è impossibile. Ed attenzione alla situazione dell'Inter, dove Spalletti potrebbe saltare senza Champions. *


Perchè il triennale a Gattuso? PERCHè??? Maledetto Mirabelli.


----------



## Gabry (1 Maggio 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> *La Stampa: Sarri e il Napoli sono arrivati al capolinea. Chelsea o Milan nel futuro del tecnico. Sarri pensa al club rossonero, dove dovrebbe finire Giuntoli, attuale DS del Napoli. L'allenatore del Milan, si sa, è Gattuso ma un cambio di panchina non è impossibile. Ed attenzione alla situazione dell'Inter, dove Spalletti potrebbe saltare senza Champions. *



Non avrebbe senso il rinnovo. Trovo molto più facile che vada all'Inter al posto di Spalletti se dovesse mancare la qualificazione alla CL.


----------



## Milanlove (1 Maggio 2018)

"è un'indiscrezione di due mesi fa" 

...prima quindi del rinnovo triennale a Gattuso? Mah...


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (1 Maggio 2018)

va a finire che il giro sarà questo:
Spalletti: Estero o Italia (chissà) 
Inzaghi: Juve 
Sarri: Lazio 
Conte: Inter 
Allegri: Estero

ma il Napoli chi prende al posto di Sarri??
perché qualunque nome possibile è + scarso


----------



## Oronzo Cana (1 Maggio 2018)

Crazy rossonero 90 ha scritto:


> va a finire che il giro sarà questo:
> Spalletti: Estero o Italia (chissà)
> Inzaghi: Juve
> Sarri: Lazio
> ...



conte inter? ma se ha litigato con juve e chelsea per il mercato, figuriamoci se va all'inter con la potenza di sunning


----------



## __king george__ (1 Maggio 2018)

una cosa che mi fa un po' sperare (ma che probabilmente è solo una suggestione) è che a quanto si sente Reina è considerato un fedelissimo da Sarri...uno di quelli che si vorrebbe portare ovunque...anche come uomo-spogliatoio....addirittura più di una volta mi pare che abbia detto tipo "se parla Reina è come se parlassi io nello spogliatoio"..sicuramente in rete qualcosa si trova...

non vorrei che al tempo che si è bloccato Reina ci fosse davvero l'idea di prendere Sarri e poi il demente (perché non vedrei altro nome) ha voluto a tutti i costi rinnovare a Gattuso e i piani sono saltati...

non è che Mirabelli ha capito che Sarri avrebbe spinto per Giuntoli e quindi il suo posto sarebbe saltato? e quindi meglio mettersi al sicuro con Rino?

boh...tutte ipotesi sia chiaro...


----------



## Lambro (1 Maggio 2018)

__king george__ ha scritto:


> una cosa che mi fa un po' sperare (ma che probabilmente è solo una suggestione) è che a quanto si sente Reina è considerato un fedelissimo da Sarri...uno di quelli che si vorrebbe portare ovunque...anche come uomo-spogliatoio....addirittura più di una volta mi pare che abbia detto tipo "se parla Reina è come se parlassi io nello spogliatoio"..sicuramente in rete qualcosa si trova...
> 
> non vorrei che al tempo che si è bloccato Reina ci fosse davvero l'idea di prendere Sarri e poi il demente (perché non vedrei altro nome) ha voluto a tutti i costi rinnovare a Gattuso e i piani sono saltati...
> 
> ...



potrebbe anche essere, non lo sapremo mai


----------



## Ruuddil23 (1 Maggio 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> *La Stampa: Sarri e il Napoli sono arrivati al capolinea. Chelsea o Milan nel futuro del tecnico. Sarri pensa al club rossonero, dove dovrebbe finire Giuntoli, attuale DS del Napoli. L'allenatore del Milan, si sa, è Gattuso ma un cambio di panchina non è impossibile. Ed attenzione alla situazione dell'Inter, dove Spalletti potrebbe saltare senza Champions. *



Può verificarsi lo scenario Sarri-Inter, Conte-Napoli, S. Inzaghi-Juve, Gattuso-Milan. Ci sono anche altre possibilità, ma quasi sicuramente ci sarà un valzer di panchine che non coinvolgerà il Milan.


----------



## Dumbaghi (1 Maggio 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> *La Stampa: Sarri e il Napoli sono arrivati al capolinea. Chelsea o Milan nel futuro del tecnico. Sarri pensa al club rossonero, dove dovrebbe finire Giuntoli, attuale DS del Napoli. L'allenatore del Milan, si sa, è Gattuso ma un cambio di panchina non è impossibile. Ed attenzione alla situazione dell'Inter, dove Spalletti potrebbe saltare senza Champions. *


Alle voci su Giuntoli non credo, a Sarri invece...
Chissà magari affiancato da Gattuso


----------



## Jino (1 Maggio 2018)

Non mi piace, dai è un grezzone, mi direte che con l'esser allenatore non c'entra nulla, invece per me si...a certi livelli non ti puoi comportare in certi modi.


----------



## tifoso evorutto (1 Maggio 2018)

Willy Wonka ha scritto:


> Ci mancherebbe, ognuno ha la sua idea. Io come allenatore della mia squadra vorrei sempre una figura integerrima e mai sopra le righe, sia nei modi di fare, che nei comportamenti, che nelle dichiarazioni che nell'immagine che da di sé e di conseguenza di noi.



Praticamente Montella


----------



## tifoso evorutto (1 Maggio 2018)

Sarri sarebbe tanta roba, ma non capisco perchè tutti snobbano Gasperini,

l'importante che Sarri non lo prenda l'Inter o la Roma


----------



## varvez (1 Maggio 2018)

Beh, se date del "grezzone" a Sarri, cosa vogliamo dire di Gattuso "pane al pane, vino al vino"?


----------



## sacchino (1 Maggio 2018)

Sarri è il miglior allenatore in Italia, gli altri quelli che allenano all'estero non ci vengono, di arrivare al massimo secondi non va a nessuno.


----------



## Jino (1 Maggio 2018)

varvez ha scritto:


> Beh, se date del "grezzone" a Sarri, cosa vogliamo dire di Gattuso "pane al pane, vino al vino"?



Idem con patate. 

Con la differenza che non pretende 5 mln l'anno.


----------



## sacchino (1 Maggio 2018)

tifoso evorutto ha scritto:


> Sarri sarebbe tanta roba, ma non capisco perchè tutti snobbano Gasperini,
> 
> l'importante che Sarri non lo prenda l'Inter o la Roma



L'Inter per DNA il bel gioco non lo farà mai, quindi con Sarri sarebbe un bel flop.


----------



## Jino (1 Maggio 2018)

Io continuo a rimanere della mia idea, cioè che Sarri per quello che ha fatto a Napoli deve ringraziare a vita Benitez, per i suoi acquisti e per l'impronta data alla squadra, una volta andato via da Napoli Sarri si rivelerà per il bluff qual'è.


----------



## Dumbaghi (1 Maggio 2018)

Jino ha scritto:


> Io continuo a rimanere della mia idea, cioè che Sarri per quello che ha fatto a Napoli deve ringraziare a vita Benitez, per i suoi acquisti e per l'impronta data alla squadra, una volta andato via da Napoli Sarri si rivelerà per il bluff qual'è.



Non mi sarei mai aspettato che tu fossi un nemico della bellezza


----------



## __king george__ (1 Maggio 2018)

ma questo Fedele qualcuno lo conosce? è attendibile? può avere dei contatti reali con qualche fonte sicura? visto che parla con tanta sicurezza....chiedo perché io l'unico Fedele che conosco è il giornalista


----------



## BossKilla7 (1 Maggio 2018)

Nessun dubbio sul fatto che sia una vaccata


----------



## varvez (1 Maggio 2018)

Purtroppo sarà una fake news. 3 anni, dio mio, 3 anni


----------



## admin (1 Maggio 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Enrico Fedele, ex agente in particolare dei fratelli Cannavaro, non ha dubbi sul futuro di Maurizio Sarri. Ecco le dichiarazioni, a 7Gold:"Sarri? Niente Chelsea per lui. Andrà al Milan. Non ci sono dubbi. Ma non è una notizia nuova. E' un un'indiscrezione di due mesi fa, e sono convinto che andrà così".
> *
> La Stampa: Sarri e il Napoli sono arrivati al capolinea. Chelsea o Milan nel futuro del tecnico. Sarri pensa al club rossonero, dove dovrebbe finire Giuntoli, attuale DS del Napoli. L'allenatore del Milan, si sa, è Gattuso ma un cambio di panchina non è impossibile. Ed attenzione alla situazione dell'Inter, dove Spalletti potrebbe saltare senza Champions.*



.


----------



## numero 3 (1 Maggio 2018)

Jino ha scritto:


> Io continuo a rimanere della mia idea, cioè che Sarri per quello che ha fatto a Napoli deve ringraziare a vita Benitez, per i suoi acquisti e per l'impronta data alla squadra, una volta andato via da Napoli Sarri si rivelerà per il bluff qual'è.



Quoto tutto sono anni che lo dico..tutti uomini di Benitez..


----------



## gabuz (1 Maggio 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Enrico Fedele, ex agente in particolare dei fratelli Cannavaro, non ha dubbi sul futuro di Maurizio Sarri. Ecco le dichiarazioni, a 7Gold:"Sarri? Niente Chelsea per lui. Andrà al Milan. Non ci sono dubbi. Ma non è una notizia nuova. E' un un'indiscrezione di due mesi fa, e sono convinto che andrà così".
> *
> La Stampa: Sarri e il Napoli sono arrivati al capolinea. Chelsea o Milan nel futuro del tecnico. Sarri pensa al club rossonero, dove dovrebbe finire Giuntoli, attuale DS del Napoli. L'allenatore del Milan, si sa, è Gattuso ma un cambio di panchina non è impossibile. Ed attenzione alla situazione dell'Inter, dove Spalletti potrebbe saltare senza Champions.*



Per carità, cerchiamo di star lontano da sto perdente


----------



## corvorossonero (1 Maggio 2018)

Crazy rossonero 90 ha scritto:


> Mi dispiacerebbe per Gattuso
> ma se devo dare dei nomi per il post Rino:
> - Sarri parlerà da provincialotto alcune volte dicendo cose vere poco apprezzate
> ma fa giocare benissimo la proprio squadra.. gli da un'identità che è impossibile non notare
> - S.Inzaghi: anche lui fa un gioco molto bello.. portato all'attacco. il bel gioco deve essere rossonero



.


----------



## corvorossonero (1 Maggio 2018)

__king george__ ha scritto:


> se Sarri va all'inter e noi si resta con Gattuso finisco in carcere ve lo dico in anticipo....



ahahhahahhahaha


----------



## Mr. Canà (1 Maggio 2018)

Crazy rossonero 90 ha scritto:


> va a finire che il giro sarà questo:
> Spalletti: Estero o Italia (chissà)
> Inzaghi: Juve
> Sarri: Lazio
> ...



Prenderanno Giampaolo, il nuovo Sacchi.


----------



## Mr. Canà (1 Maggio 2018)

Activia01 ha scritto:


> Non avrebbe avuto senso rinnovare a Gattuso se avessero già deciso due mesi fa



Vedo che il tuo commento è passato inosservato, ma credo tu abbia ragione.


----------



## Heaven (1 Maggio 2018)

Magari..


----------



## FiglioDelDioOdino (2 Maggio 2018)

Il contratto a Gattuso per me è stato fatto per farlo stare tranquillo dato il tran tran sul traghettatore. E' anche un contratto fatto per riconoscenza, dato che semmai venisse esonerato gli verrà riconosciuto un bello stipendio... Gattuso ha salvato Mirabelli e Fassone per quello l'hanno premiato oltre, antecedentemente, ai risultati sportivi. Insomma il contratto per me non è una garanzia per il futuro ma un regalo.


----------



## Il Genio (2 Maggio 2018)

NO!
Allenatore che dà un bel gioco ma che non è fatto per vincere.
Lo dimostra ogniqualvolta la sua squadra si trova in difficoltà.
Se non sono al top fanno ridere, non cambiano mai ritmo.
Con la viola sono rimasti in 10 e sembravano in 7, gli manca un uomo e gli mancano i punti di riferimento, non combinano più nulla.
Non esiste il contropiede, se sono in superiorità arrivano alla 3/4 e invece di puntare la porta 1vs1 cercano il compagno, non importa se è dietro.
NO!


----------



## Milanforever26 (2 Maggio 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Enrico Fedele, ex agente in particolare dei fratelli Cannavaro, non ha dubbi sul futuro di Maurizio Sarri. Ecco le dichiarazioni, a 7Gold:"Sarri? Niente Chelsea per lui. Andrà al Milan. Non ci sono dubbi. Ma non è una notizia nuova. E' un un'indiscrezione di due mesi fa, e sono convinto che andrà così".
> *
> La Stampa: Sarri e il Napoli sono arrivati al capolinea. Chelsea o Milan nel futuro del tecnico. Sarri pensa al club rossonero, dove dovrebbe finire Giuntoli, attuale DS del Napoli. L'allenatore del Milan, si sa, è Gattuso ma un cambio di panchina non è impossibile. Ed attenzione alla situazione dell'Inter, dove Spalletti potrebbe saltare senza Champions.*



Non so come commentare..sarebbe una scelta societaria assurda dopo aver rinnovato per 3 anni a Gattuso un mese fa


----------



## Trumpusconi (2 Maggio 2018)

Sarri è l'anti milan.
Piagnone, integralista tattico, non sa gestire le energie del gruppo, non ha la minima classe e non sa comunicare con la stampa.
Roba da Napulè, da Intertristi, da Rubbens.
Non da Milan.

Avanti con Rino!


----------



## PM3 (2 Maggio 2018)

Sarebbe una scelta combattuta. 
Stimo Gattuso, ma ancora non ha dimostrato nulla. 
Sarri ha dimostrato di saper insegnare calcio, però non ha vinto nulla, nemmeno una Coppa Italia o Supercoppa o una serie B... Eterno secondo... 
Non potrei criticare una scelta del genere, ma non sarei nemmeno entusiasta come ad esempio l'ingaggio di un Conte, allenatore che ha vinto ovunque...


----------



## Jaqen (2 Maggio 2018)

Penso sia chiaro. Se non arriva la vittoria in Coppa Italia Mirabelli e Gattuso saltano. Altrimenti, avanti con loro 2.


----------



## Lineker10 (2 Maggio 2018)

Sarri lo amo e non certo da ora, già mi piaceva da morire nei due anni di B a Empoli.

Ma proprio perchè non lo seguo solo da ieri, per me è arrivato all'apice della carriera a Napoli, dove ha trovato la macchina perfetta da guidare, senza grandi aspettative in partenza.

La prossima tappa sarà una delusione, ci metto le mani sul fuoco, prima di una lenta parabola discendente.

Il suo apice lo ha già vissuto.

Dico questo fermo restando che si tratta di un grande allenatore.


----------



## Garrincha (2 Maggio 2018)

Ma figurarsi se il rinnovo di Gattuso, tra l'altro uno dei più pagati pur non avendo ancora mostrato niente, anzi, è stato artificioso con Sarri già bloccato, poi che fanno? Esonerano Gattuso con figuraccia annessa o lo rispediscono in primavera con quello stipendio? Magari lo mettono come secondo di Sarri che dopo Reina come numero 12 ci vuole anche in panchina un vice allenatore strapagato.

Chiacchiere o è Sarri stesso che si sta proponendo sul mercato eventualmente


----------

